# best handling bodies???



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi 

i am going to a tjet race. i would like to get opinions on the best handling JL or Aurora bodies. do racers prefer short wheel base or long wheel base? i have a number of chasiss set up with silicone sponges and brass fronts, and need some good racing bodies. i happen to like the JL vegas, but i would like other opinions

thanks 

mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

JL Corvette Grand Sport. JL Chevy Vega. JL Chevy Camaro. All long wheel base.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hold it... I think the Vega is short wheelbase, no?

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Short wheelbase cars have an advantage on twisty track, or ones with lots of tight turns....as far as good-handling bodies:

JL Corvette GS
Vega
Any Mustangs (except covertibles)
Dodge Challenger
70 Camaro
70 Chevelle
Lola GT
Cobra Coupe
J Car
GT40
AMX
Ferrari250GT

And there's other I can't think of offhand, and I'm basing this on that these races are VHORS or Fray style, which allows body lowering. If lowering is not allowed, stike the Mustangs.....there 'value' in racing is based on how low they can be chopped and the inside being taken out. If you're one who gets queezy about cutting a good Aurora body, The JL Vegas and Corvettes can be lowered to the ground.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dlw said:


> If lowering is not allowed, stike the Mustangs.....there 'value' in racing is based on how low they can be chopped and the inside being taken out.


I've done this to a couple of JL Mustang 2+2 fastbacks. They DO handle better, and they look a lot better, too. Neat little project. Dunno how well it works with the hardtop, though (the one with the squared-off roofline, NOT the fastback)... I don't think the roof goes back far enough to allow you to really sink the body over the back of the gearplate...

--rick


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The Corvette GS body is nice and low but it's not always easy to fit fatter/stickier tires in the back. Same goes for the Camaros. I hadn't noticed a signficant difference between the short and long wheel base bodies and their speeds on my road course but looking at average lap times, some of my fastest cars are Willys. I'll have to look into that a little more.

The Corvette convertibles are bad for racing. Among many issues, they have a problem with the pick-up shoes contacting the bumper. Overall, that's about the goofiest looking car I've seen. The 65 Mustangs follow close behind. The 302 and 429 Mustangs are great for racing if you are allowed to knock your competitors off the track in the turns... they're nice and low and slide well. However, those tight rear wheel wells make it tough to fit nicer tires in there.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I think the Vega is short wheelbase


I don't have my cars in front of me right now to confirm. There are relatively few short wheelbase bodies. I prefer a low body over a short wheelbase one, even on a tight course. 

If the Vega didn't have the ugly hump on the hood it would be the best overall racing body in my opinion. Otherwise the GS is my favorite. I can't figure out why nobody seems capable of doing a normal Vega slot car. They're all funny cars or drag racers. C'mon, give us a Cosworth.

There are some variations on the theme also. Some of the pullback bodies work better or worse than their slot car counterparts because the mounting posts are not exactly in the same place (because the JL TJet chassis not exactly the same wheelbase as the Aurora TJet). One obvious difference is GTO. The pullback GTO sits much lower on the chassis than the slot car version. I believe the Chevelles are the same way. I actually like the balance on the GTO. It's not as quick as the GS or Vega but it's a fairly forgiving and predictable body to drive. 

I didn't considering hacking in my favorites. I've had TJet Cougars and 67/68 Camaros that were pretty good when lowered, lightened, and wheel wells radiused.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> if you are allowed to knock your competitors off the track in the turns


What? Why would anyone even consider otherwise? Nerfing is a long established and ingrained part of racing slot cars. Have you ever encountered a racing group (powder puff derby racing?) that disallows nerfing? I'm not talking kamikaze attacks, just a strategic tail wagging to disengage the guy on the outside. Nerfing is payback for the guy leaning on the guard rail in the outside lane.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I find the Nova and Chevelle to be my best handling JL cars. When i am allowed to run other than JL bodies, I like the Lola GT.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> What? Why would anyone even consider otherwise? Nerfing is a long established and ingrained part of racing slot cars. Have you ever encountered a racing group (powder puff derby racing?) that disallows nerfing? I'm not talking kamikaze attacks, just a strategic tail wagging to disengage the guy on the outside. Nerfing is payback for the guy leaning on the guard rail in the outside lane.


"No, no, he didn't slam you, he didn't bump you, he didn't nudge you... he *rubbed* you. And rubbin', son, is racin'."

--Robert Duvall as Harry Hogge, Days of Thunder

:thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Best handling body?*

The best handling body?
It's *always* what the other guy is running.....

But I digress...
What kind of class are you running in?
Skinny tire? You can't go wrong with a JL Camaro, an Aurora Lola or GT40.
1 5/16s width? Various resin bodies are the current way to go.
And that depends on if you need a rear window...

scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Various resin bodies are the current way to go


Especially the ones with the built-in handling pans.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Fray rules, which means no rear glass, wide axles, lowering is fine (but the rear window cant be below the gearplate), and resin bodies cant have handling pans (at least not exagerrated ones) molded in. 

So far, i have seriously lowered several vegas, and tonight may try some lowering some chevelles. other than that, my best handling car currently sports a seriously lowered mangusta body.

thanks
mike


----------

